# Formatieren von Kommentaren



## Schuriko (22. Apr 2020)

Ich kommentiere meinen Source Code - die Funktionen - teilweise recht ausführlich. In den unterschiedlichen IDEs wird, wenn man jetzt über eine Funktion mit der Maus geht der dazugehörige Kommentar in einem Popup - Fenster angezeigt. Leider sind einigen Kommentaren von meinen Funktionen teilweise so zusammengezogen (komprimiert) dargestellt, dass man Mühe hat sie zu lesen. Gibt es irgendwelche Formatierungsmöglichkeiten, damit man die Kommentare "formatiert" darstellen kann?


----------



## httpdigest (22. Apr 2020)

Du meinst vermutlich JavaDoc Kommentare. Dort kannst du weitestgehend HTML-Elemente für die Formatierung verwenden. Meist reichen schon ein paar HTML-Paragraph-Elemente <p>, um einzelne Paragraphen voneinander zu trennen.
Also statt:

```
/**
* Dies ist eine Methode.
*
* Sie tut dies und jenes.
*
* Und im Exceptionfall wird diese und jene Exception in den und den Fällen geworfen.
*/
```
(was immer zusammengezogen wird zu einem einzigen Textblock durch HTML-Whitespace-Coalescing-Regeln), dann eher:

```
/**
* Dies ist eine Methode.
* <p>
* Sie tut dies und jenes.
* <p>
* Und im Exceptionfall wird diese und jene Exception in den und den Fällen geworfen.
*/
```


----------



## mrBrown (22. Apr 2020)

Redest du von Javadoc?

Das sollte auch ohne explizite Formatierung passend dargestellt werden, man kann aber zB  HTML einbetten.


----------

